# Custom Fit on Existing Clubs



## GB72 (May 8, 2007)

I was more than a bit naive and took the word of a shop assistant at a major retailer that the irons that I bought were fine off the shelf and that I did not need custom fitting (this was ascertained through watching me hit 2 or 3 balls and with no measurements being taken). Stupid I know but I was new to the game. Anyway, I now want to have my exiting clubs fitted but have only seen custom fitting associated with buying a new set. Can anyone help with suggestions as to companies that may change the loft on my existng clubs as they are only 3 months old and I would hate to feel that I had wasted my money.Hzx znyone else had similar issues with retailes loig to make a quick and easy sale rather than offer the service that they promise?


----------



## Coopsarama (May 8, 2007)

I think I'm right in saying that american golf can adjust irons to an extent but not to a massive degree. It depends on your height, palm to floor measurement etc. If you're off average height you may find you're bang on. Take them up to the store, i dare say they'll have you hit a few balls for them and see what they can do.


----------



## GB72 (May 8, 2007)

Sadly I sm not of average height as am six foot one. Ironically I bought a wedge from the same company over the phone and they put an extra degree of loft on the club. I have used American Golf ever since and they have been super so I may drop my local store an email to see if they can help


----------



## GB72 (May 9, 2007)

having made some enquiries this morning, it does not look like my local American Golf can help. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. 

Would also help to know if anyone else has experienced poor or non-existant custom fitting and also about anyone who has successfully complained to the company concerned.


----------



## Dave3498 (May 9, 2007)

Go to your local professional.  He/she will probably have the facilities to change the loft and lie of the irons, but I'm sure they would not do this until they had put you through the standard tests to see what is required.  Take a lesson first; that will help.


----------



## PaulOHagan (May 10, 2007)

It seems strange that the company told you to have an extra degree of loft on your wedge. What reason did they give for it?


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2007)

No reason given, just asked me for my height on the phone and informed this was necessary. Have only been playing for about year and only seriously for the last 6 months so am at a stage where I have to trust what the 'experts' tell me.


----------



## PaulOHagan (May 10, 2007)

Can see why you might need the length of the shaft or the lie changed but not the loft-very strange.


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2007)

It may be me or them mixing terms, as I said I am fairly new to all of this. Did not extend the shaft but may well have been the lie.


----------



## damslice (May 13, 2007)

If you live near a directgolf store, then i would recommend a visit to them, they all have outdoor driving ranges, no more hitting 2 feet into a net and then spending a small fortune ,you can demo any club. and they will do a loft lie etc check for you and change them there and then for you at a small price (Â£3 per club), and then you can have them adjusted anytime after for free.  I will never use another store, to buy clubs aslong as directgolf are around.  they are brillant.


----------



## GB72 (May 14, 2007)

The company you mention is the one I went to in the first place. It was their store that did not do the checks etc and said all was fine and their telephone ordering service that said I needed the extra degree of lie due to my height. 

One of their stores also sold me a 3 wood with a senior shaft when I had asked for regular (again I should have checked but assumed they would sell me what I asked for) and it was only when I played a full round with it and realised that it did not feel quite right that I noticed.


----------



## damslice (May 14, 2007)

did you hit off an impact board? what brand clubs are they.  I think you need to get back to the store, and tell them exactly what your after. lets us know how it goes.  which store was it?. i use the one at sandown. they let me exchange some clubs that i bought from them , after using them on a course, and going off them a week later, they still let me exchange them for a different set ( cobra fp). Now you wont find that in many golf stores.


----------



## GB72 (May 14, 2007)

I went to the Cambridge store for a set of Wilson Di7 irons and was not asked to hit off an impact board and no measurements were taken. The sales person literally watched me hit 2 or 3 balls whilst I was trying various sets and said they were fine as they are. The incident with the 3 wood occurred at the Lincoln store where I found the salesman very pushy.


----------



## damslice (May 14, 2007)

I think someone mentioned above, your best bet now is to go get some lessons and let the pro tell you whats needed, and they usually have lie adjusters , and he will sort you out.

i know its very confusing being a newbie , some golf shops do take advantage of us, been there myself. hope you get them sorted and get them playing the way you want them, keep us updated on how you get on


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments and advice I will continue with my complaint and see if I have any luck. If anyone has had a similar experience let me know as it may help my case and help others or at least warn of places to be wary of. Anything that helps newbie golfers get the right equipment can only be a good thing. I have put my comments in a letter to the magazine in the hope that it may trigger some debate or investigation into the quality of advice and service being offered by the larger retailers.


----------



## Hoppy (May 15, 2007)

I must say that I have had nothing but good service from the store in Lincoln and also the rival store in Lincoln. I brought a set of clubs from thier website then went to the store in question, asked if they could be set up.   No problem out to the range with an impact board they set all my clubs lie and loft and I go back every 2 months ish for free checks.
I spent an hour and a half in the rival shop talking to a sales assistant about which clubs to buy. Explaining at the time I was a 28 they did not try to sell me expensive clubs, they told me which would help me and which would hinder me and which would help bring my handicap down.
I have to say (with no perks I might add) I have had nothing but good service from both shops.


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2007)

It may well be that I just been unlucky with the staff who have dealt with me. I hope that this is the case as I cannot afford to use my local pro shop every time.


----------



## Wombler (May 19, 2007)

Anyway, I now want to have my exiting clubs fitted but have only seen custom fitting associated with buying a new set. Can anyone help with suggestions as to companies that may change the loft on my existng clubs as they are only 3 months old and I would hate to feel that I had wasted my money.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a full set of clubs last year and only relatively recently became aware of the possible benefits of custom fitting.

I'm quite tall (6'3") and I'd read in the magazines about the potentially negative effect on stance, setup and lie angle caused by using incorrect length clubs so I thought I'd check it out with a local pro.

The pro measured me up and then got me to hit a series of had a set of otherwise identical 6 irons with differing lengths at my local driving range.

To be honest I was amazed.

The marker tape on the club face showed that I was striking the ball more correctly/consistently and there was a dramatic effect on distance as well (I was actually hitting the ball further with less effort).

I got about 1" added to all the irons and the grips were beefed up with two layers of grip tape which because I've large hands makes my grip feel much more natural and comfortable.

We had another session to check the lie angle after I'd had the clubs altered and as it happened for me, the length adjustments had corrected this perfectly so I didn't need further adjustments.

I genuinely wouldn't have believed that such apparently subtle changes could have such a noticeable and immediately obvious effect (although admittedly my height probably accentuated this).

My guy only charged Â£5 per club for getting all this done including what were effectively two free 40 minute coaching sessions and I reckon that's a pretty good deal.

Based on what I've experienced I'd thoroughly recommend that you get clubs altered or at the very least have a session with your pro and see what you think yourself.

HTH


*Wombler*


----------



## IrishMac (May 20, 2007)

I've just been playing golf for 3 years having been a cricket player! but, re custom fit, I'd love someone to help me in that area so, based on the replies so far, I will check my local American Golf and see if they can help . .


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks again for the excellent comments. I think I have found a Wilson Staff approved Custom Fitter who will look at my clubs as my club is fairly new and the pro shop is not up to carrying out any adjustments yet. Needless to say I will be looking for the original company concerned to cover the cost and will let everyone know of any sucess.


----------



## GB72 (May 23, 2007)

Possibly good news on this one, the original company concerned look like they have agreed to let me have the clubs assessed and then will arrange to have them picked up, have any adjustments made and then delivered back. Having had the clubs checked, they needed an extra half a degree in length, plus one degree of lie and oversize grips. I have let the company know and am now waiting to agree a pick up. 
The customer services manager has changed at the company concerned and I can only assume that he has made the diferrence. He is also investigating my experiences at both stores. 
Before I send my clubs off, would appreciate any comments that anyone may have on the grips. Is is usual on a new set of custom fit clubs to have the grips changed to oversize grips or to have the existing grips bolstered with layers of tape?
Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Wombler (May 23, 2007)

Before I send my clubs off, would appreciate any comments that anyone may have on the grips. Is is usual on a new set of custom fit clubs to have the grips changed to oversize grips or to have the existing grips bolstered with layers of tape?
Thanks for all your comments.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but depends on your hand measurements as to whether or not it's necessary.

Here's a rough guide.

http://www.247-golf.co.uk/pro-shop/page.php?xPage=custom_fit.html


*Wombler*


----------



## GB72 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for that, I need a standard grip with 2 wraps of grip tape. 

I wish I knew what I know now when I went into the shop in the first place. At least I have learned the value of research.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2007)

The clubs have now been adjusted and the difference is remarkable. 

Following on from my experiences, it would be interesting for a magazine to do an article on the various custom fitting services being offered at the moment. Most articles concentrate on the top end custom fitting facilities and those of the manufacturers. It would be nice to see a survey as to what to expect in your local pro-shop and chain retailer. The term 'Custom Fitting' seems to cover so many different levels of service that it is hard as a newcomer to understand what to expect, should I expect to see launch monitors and such pieces of technology or is an impact board and a tape measure sufficient. Custom Fitting seems to be the big selling point of a number of retailers now so it would be interesting to see what we should expect for our money and whether it is worth spending more at shop A because the service is better and more detailed than shop B.


----------

